# Barracuda angeln (Dubai)



## FischerNoah (2. Dezember 2013)

Hallo bin neu im Forum und hab bis jetzt noch keine Antwort auf meine Frage im Forum oder auf Google gefunden- also meine Frage:
1.Mit was für einem Köder kann man am Besten Barracuda fangen? Soll ich Vlt ein Blinker nehmen oder "normale" Haken (welche Größe)?
2. Zur welcher Uhrzeit soll ich angeln gehen ?

Ich wohne in Dubai (Arabischer Golf) auf der Palme, d.h. dass es weit draußen im Meer das Wasser aber sehr still ist.

Schon mal jetzt vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Tino (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Da sollten sich doch Guides mit Angeltouren finden.

Jedenfalls gab es das, als ich im letzten Jahr dort arbeiten war.

Da solltest du die besten und lokalsten Tips zu deinen Fragen bekommen.

(Köder,Ruten,Vorfach und Hauptschnur,Angelzeit)


----------



## FischerNoah (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Danke, aber zu ner Angeltour werd ich glaub nicht kommen. Bis jetzt mach ich's mit einem Blinker oder 3 Haken und dann Sardinen oder Tintenfischen- und leider hat noch kein Barracuda angebissen. 
Gruß Noah


----------



## Wollebre (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

das kommt darauf an ob du vom Boot oder Ufer angeln willst.

beim Trolling war immer gut mit live bait und mit Rapala Magnum rot/weiß. Sind auch auf die großen 22cm gegangen. 

Gibt auch einige Angelshops in Dubai, wie auch Veranstalter.

Mal etwas googeln mit "Sport Fishing Dubai"
da kommen viele Infos.

www.timeoutdubai.com/sportandoutdoor/search/all-locations/all-venuetypes/all-goodfors/449-fishing

http://oceanactive.com/page.php?id=4

www.facebook.com/barracudadubai

Und daran denken, als Ausländer braucht man einen Fischereischein!!
http://dubaifishingclub.com/page/how-to-get-fishing-license-in-dubai


----------



## FischerNoah (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Also nochmal:
Ich angle auf der Palme (eine künstliche Halbinsel wo das Wasser nahe zu steht)
Wollte mir grad eine Lizenz einrichten, da mir dort aber zu viel persönliche Sachen abgefragt werden und eh nie nach einer Lizenz gefragt wird hab ich es gelassen.
An ein Bootsausflug hab ich auch schon gedacht, aber eher nur aus Spaß, da dies nicht viel mit meinem Angeln von Land aus zu tuen hat.
Schöne Grüße aus Dubai


----------



## FischerNoah (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Ps: Bei dem barracuda Laden war ich vorgestern.
Sehr zu empfehlen: 
Nette Beratung, Preise sind leider ziemlich hoch


----------



## Pippa (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Du trollst ... äh ... wohnst auf der Palme und beschwerst dich über die Preise im Angelladen?

Das versüßt meinen Tag in ähnlicher Manier wie die Stella-Besitzer hier im Forum, die Fiat Panda fahren und in 'ner kleinen Mietwohnung hausen |bigeyes

Danke!


----------



## Wollebre (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

und gewunken hat er auch nicht als ich drüber geflogen bin....


----------



## ayron (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Eventuell ist er ja nur Housekeeper, also Sklave der Reichen, die dort wohnen und er muss 24/7 verfügbar sein?


----------



## FischerNoah (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Ne, das Problem ist das ich noch in die Schule geh und nicht so viel ausgeben willst!


----------



## ulfisch (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*



Wollebre schrieb:


> und gewunken hat er auch nicht als ich drüber geflogen bin....


So ne Frechheit|supergri:m


----------



## Karpfenchamp (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Wie kommst du zu dieser komfortablen Situation? Erzähl mal ein bisschen was von dir und deiner Situation. Kommst du ursprünglich aus Deutschland und deine Eltern arbeiten in Dubai? Würde mich echt mal interessieren. 


Versuch es doch mal da, wo das Wasser nicht steht(vielleicht auf der anderen Seite zum Meer hin). Kann mir nämlich nicht vorstellen, dass die Barracudas sich den ganzen Tag in einer aufgewärmten Fischbrühe fast ohne Strömung rumtreiben. Und dann vielleicht mal in der Abenddämmerung oder am frühen Morgen mit Blinker, Wobbler usw. Vielleicht auch mit lebendem Köderfisch(falls erlaubt) weiter draußen an der Pose oder einer durchsichtigen Wasserkugel.


----------



## Tino (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Hier kannste genug lesen und vielleicht einige Tips für dich finden.

http://suche.web.de/web?origin=tb_newtab_ff&su=Barracuda%20angeln


Dubai ist oberlangweilig.


----------



## FischerNoah (3. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Also zu meiner Situation: ich hab bis vor kurzem noch in Stuttgart gelebt, da mein Vater aber ( jetzt schon seit 4 Jahren) in Dubai Tief-Bohrgeräte verkauft, sind wir hinterher gezogen. Und jetzt geh ich auf die Deutsche Schule in Dubai- und Nein, Dubai ist nicht oberstlangweilig! 

So jetzt wieder zum Angeln. Also auf der andren Seite von der Palme angeln zu gehen wär eine schöne Idee- wenn da bloß irgendwie Zugang wäre. Leider kann man nur nach "drinne" angeln. Mit einem Wobbler würde ich auch echt gern mal angeln, aber ich denk wenn das Wasser steht bringt das wenig. Zum Blinker, letztens hab ich mal probiert morgens um 7 Uhr zu angeln mit Blinker aber nichts hat angebissen ( Vlt die falsche Taktik oder zu spät ?! :/ ).
Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre es zu dem sogenannten Kitesurferbeach zu gehen wo ein Angelplatz ist und es wellig zu geht, dort hab ich aber bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit Flötenfischen gemacht .
Naja wenn jemand noch eine Idee hat bitte Bescheid sagen. Ich werd auf jeden Fall nochmal das ausprobieren was ihr vorgeschlagen habt.
Schöne Grüße =D


----------



## Tino (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Landschaftstechnisch ist es sogar das langweiligste was ich je gesehen habe.

Sand Sand Sand Sand...echt spannend.

Viel Spass beim angeln und berichte mal wann du wo was gefangen hast.


----------



## Franz_x (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Servus,

kann Dir nur mit meinen Erfahrungen aus dem Mittelmeer dienen. Dort fange ich seit über 10 Jahren Cudas vom Ufer beim Spinnfischen. 
Wichtigste Frage: Gibt wo Du fischen kannst überhaupt Cudas, d.h. sind sie ufernah anzutreffen? Sind die immer vor Ort oder nur zu bestimmten Tages- / Jahreszeiten? Hast du schon welche rauben sehen?
Ich fische immer abends ab der Dämmerung bis ca. 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang in die Dunkelheit. Schlanke Wobbler, ab ca. 12cm, natürliches Design, FC-Schnur 0,26, kein Stahlvorfach und schnell (!) bis ca. 1m unter der Oberfläche geführt bringen Fische!
Meine Besten Fische mit über 1 Meter habe ich meist an windstillen, Vollmond-Abenden gefangen......
Beobachte Deine Plätze zuerst mal ein paar Tage / Abende ohne Angel, ob überhaupt Aktivitäten von Raubfischen zu sehen sind. Wenn die Plätze - warum auch immer - den Räubern nicht passen, dann kannst Du die teuersten Wobbler durchziehen......

Grüße
Franz


----------



## chaturanga (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Hallo,

mit dem Boot rausfahren
auf Vogelschwärme achten, denn die zeigen Dir wo gerade geraubt wird
kräftige Spinnrute
Stahlvorfach
geflochtene Schnur
große Meereshaken
lebender Köderfisch (20-30cm)

viel Spaß dabei und Mütze nicht vergessen.

Gruß Norbert


----------



## Justsu (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*



Franz_x schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kann Dir nur mit meinen Erfahrungen aus dem Mittelmeer dienen. Dort fange ich seit über 10 Jahren Cudas vom Ufer beim Spinnfischen.
> Wichtigste Frage: Gibt wo Du fischen kannst überhaupt Cudas, d.h. sind sie ufernah anzutreffen? Sind die immer vor Ort oder nur zu bestimmten Tages- / Jahreszeiten? Hast du schon welche rauben sehen?
> ...


 
Du fischst wirklich mit 0,26 FC als Vorfach auf Barrakudas!?? Oder hat sich da ein Schreibfehler eingeschlichen? 

Ich würde dem Threadersteller in jedem Fall zu einem Stahlvorfach raten. Und wenn Du schon nicht auf den äußeren Kranz der Palme kommst, dann würde ich es zumindest an einem der unteren Wedel möglichst weit außen versuchen, dort dürfte das Wasser noch am meisten Strömung und Tiefe haben...

Beste Grüße
Justsu


----------



## Franz_x (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Servus,

kein Schreibfehler! Große Wobbler ohne Stahlvorfach - mit Stahl hast Du max. mal einen Nachläufer, zumindest dort wo ich fische. Die Cudas hängen bei großen Wobblern immer vorne. Habe schon zig Cudas gefangen und noch nie war die Schnur auch nur in der Nähe der Zähne. Beim Drill hat man im Meer ja Platz, so dass man ihn die ersten Fluchten ziehen lassen kann. In einem Hafen mit Ankerleinen wird das so nix werden.....

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FischerNoah (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Ich denk dann mal das ich es demnächst auch mit den teuren Wobblern probier, aber mit Stahlvorfach  Wollte morgen abend/ nacht angeln gehen- aber bringt das überhaupt was ohne Vollmond? Hab mein Nachbar letztens einen Barracuda ganz am Anfang des Wedels rausziehen sehen; er hatte einfach nur 3 Haken dran plus Sardinen und wartete dann.... Hab's auch am Ende des Wedels probiert, hat nur ein kleiner Fisch angebissen mit Blinker ( war aber auch ein schlechte Zeit  )
Naja, die Möglichkeit mit einem Boot hab ich (noch) nicht  
Und noch eine Frage; bringt es was nachts um 1;2;3 fischen zu gehen?
Schöne Grüße
Noah


----------



## Franz_x (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Servus,

es muss nicht unbedingt Vollmond sein! Bezüglich teure Wobbler: Der Grauvell Teknos Takeshi z.B. lässt sich gut werfen und fängt auch! Wenn ich bis 23 Uhr nix gefangen habe, dann gehe ich an die Bar......

Grüße
Franz


----------



## FischerNoah (4. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Sehr gut, Danke! Dann werde ich mal schauen, diesen Wobbler zu kaufen


----------



## FischerNoah (6. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Barracuda angeln (Dubai)*

Wenn ich mal mit dem Boot rausgehen sollte, wie viel Lb müsste meine Schnur haben?


----------

